# What your JOB ??



## Brouli (Dec 23, 2008)

ok guys what do u do for living ???

i'm an architect and you ??


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

I am famous and can't say what I do on a public forum.


----------



## Brouli (Dec 23, 2008)

good for you MOM


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 23, 2008)

I sit around getting high all day... mess around with the plants... harass people in "my" forum (here)... watch tv (movies mostly), or listen to music.... oh... and I drink a lot too 

rough, eh?


----------



## Brouli (Dec 23, 2008)

so pretty much u are Canadian 


no offence


----------



## tcbud (Dec 23, 2008)

Lots of things I "used" to do, Now I am *Executive Manager *of Two Homes on Wheels, One Two Story Monstrosity, One Indoor Garden, and Am a Perpetual Visitor to this Planet.  Oh, and Member of a Fantastic Growing MJ Forum.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 23, 2008)

... I'll have you know... I worked and earned my own money for 31 years, and was a construction electrician for 22 of them (contract for last 2 of them)

I just looked at the condition I was putting myself thru, and said, "Hey!... 'ta Hell with that crap!... I'm not gunna run myself into the ground any more..."  I already set myself up to be retired, so I did... I just don't have any _extra _cash on me to _live it up_...but at least I don't _have _to work... so I don't....


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I am *famous* and can't say what I do on a public forum.



didn't you mean *Infamous* mom......................:confused2:


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 23, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> ... I'll have you know... I worked and earned my own money for 31 years, and was a construction electrician for 22 of them (contract for last 2 of them)
> 
> I just looked at the condition I was putting myself thru, and said, "Hey!... 'ta Hell with that crap!... I'm not gunna run myself into the ground any more..."  I already set myself up to be retired, so I did... I just don't have any _extra _cash on me to _live it up_...but at least I don't _have _to work... so I don't....



Geez TCVG, you musta started earning money YOUNG!!

I'm a natural resource professional.

No one hires girls, and you can get fired for being one (i was).

So, i focus my knowledge on the ganj and keeping hubby happy.

We also perform sacred and early music....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL--I do a lot of what TCVG does--hehehe.

As for what I do for a living...there are few enough women who are employed in the field I am in that I am not comfortable with it on a public forum either.  

I am not famous like SmokinMom though  .


----------



## Brouli (Dec 23, 2008)

and u are right im younger than u and i dont wont to work thats why im in process of opening automobile import company here in states, so hopefully im not going to work soon


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 23, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I do a lot of what TCVG does--hehehe.
> 
> As for what I do for a living...there are few enough women who are employed in the field I am in that I am not comfortable with it on a public forum either.
> 
> I am not famous like SmokinMom though  .



I wonder if there's a correlation between female growers and women who choose unconventional (extraordinarily male-dominated) careers.

Have you ever been in an interview and told you were "too pretty to work there" because it's an "all male environment"?  One of the meanest things i've ever been told....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 23, 2008)

...and I'm love'n it  ... as I sit here and watch all the morons try to leave for work this morning, with a foot and a half of snow covering the roads:hubba:  :rofl:.... all the brothers of the east indian family are out there pushing cars and getting nowhere fast... :rofl:... glad I'm not working out in below freezing weather any more... 22 years was long enough, I'd say....


----------



## tcbud (Dec 23, 2008)

Good for You TCVG, My husband is in the same boat, putting himself thru a bunch of **** (learned a new job this last year) and will be retiring early in about three years.  Wish he could say to "hell with it" now, but he says there are a couple more toys he wants before he retires.  I retired years ago....Doc told me to.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 23, 2008)

Interesting thot GMCORP, when I did work, I was a lumber mill worker (70's), Deck hand/Fish Grader in SouthEastern Alaska (80"s), Bartender (90's).  I know one other female here was also a Lumber Mill worker.  Affrimative Action at it's best.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 23, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Interesting thot GMCORP, when I did work, I was a lumber mill worker (70's), Deck hand/Fish Grader in SouthEastern Alaska (80"s), Bartender (90's). I know one other female here was also a Lumber Mill worker. Affrimative Action at it's best.



LOL.  Those were the days, eh?  I came of age at a different time.  In this economy, no one hires a tiny woman when they can get a big man at the same price for that kind of job.  No matter the credentials or education or what you worked so hard for, for so long.  If you're lucky enough to get hired, you have to prove yourself every day, push your body harder to keep up, deal with the cat calls, the "sweetheart, dear, darlin, baby" comments....(which are welcome on this kind of forum, but annoying in the professional world...)

oy. i'm disenchanted with the working world.  

Still, so interesting that the lumber mills have called to so many of us ganja gardeners....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 23, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> I wonder if there's a correlation between female growers and women who choose unconventional (extraordinarily male-dominated) careers.
> 
> Have you ever been in an interview and told you were "too pretty to work there" because it's an "all male environment"?  One of the meanest things i've ever been told....



You may have something there.  LOL--I have never been told I was "too pretty" to work somewhere, but I have been told that I was not getting a promotion I put in for because I has a woman (manager of the hardware dept at Sears in the mid 70s), although I was the most qualified.  In the early 80s I took a stockbroker's exam known as the Series 7 exam.  I was the only woman in a group of about 250 men.  In the early 90s I embarked on an entirely different career.  There were only 2 other women who were in the same field I am  in where I used to live--a metro area with over 1/2 million people.  Hehehe--I am rather an oddity in the little tiny mountain community where I live.:hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a few bad habits that require some maintenance/effort (cigarettes, alcohol).  I grow mj in the garage and occasionally distill a little moonshine.  I go fishing and shooting a lot.  Sometimes I take out the garbage or walk the dogs (but never both on the same day).  Oh yeah, I work out 3x/week.

I used to work on Wall Street but that seems so long ago, now :hubba:  I have a Series 7 license.  Series 63, too


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 23, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> ...
> We also perform sacred and early music....



OK, am I the only one wondering what the heck she's talking about


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

Interesting you say all that GMCORP considering your choice of av.  I know you didn't chose that one for the benefit of the ladies here.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I have a few bad habits that require some maintenance/effort (cigarettes, alcohol). I grow mj in the garage and occasionally distill a little moonshine. I go fishing and shooting a lot. Sometimes I take out the garbage or walk the dogs (but never both on the same day). Oh yeah, I work out 3x/week.


 
Sounds like you and I would get along great.  :giggle:


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 23, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Interesting you say all that GMCORP considering your choice of av.  I know you didn't chose that one for the benefit of the ladies here.



Yeah, like i said, it's a difference between Real world professionalism vs. fun forum world.  Avatar is more for my husband's enjoyment and entertainment.  Plus, in the month i've had it, my reputation has gone from one green dot to what it is now....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 23, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Sounds like you and I would get along great.  :giggle:



 Except for that freezing fog or whatever it was that you get  Snow, ice and cold are among the things I don't miss


----------



## twitch (Dec 23, 2008)

Have been on disability for last three years and prior to that I worked for the disabled.....coincidence, I think not lol.:


----------



## The New Girl (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,
   I'm a ho, dope dealer, FBI agent, SpEd teacher, air traffic controller, and clean houses in the nude, pretty much a boring life... 

PS. Oh, and a liar...   except for the cleaning thing!


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 23, 2008)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm a ho, dope dealer, FBI agent, SpEd teacher, air traffic controller, and clean houses in the nude, pretty much a boring life...
> 
> PS. Oh, and a liar...   except for the cleaning thing!



lucrative:hubba:
i see want ads for nude housecleaners on craigslist all the time... that's probably how you got in the business, eh?


----------



## The New Girl (Dec 23, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> lucrative:hubba:
> i see want ads for nude housecleaners on craigslist all the time... that's probably how you got in the business, eh?



Hmmm, I can't tell, you might find me! Hmmm, by the looks of your av it looks like you might clean the same as me! ...well at least grow that way!


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 23, 2008)

I am a brown collar worker, so to speak.

I work very hard to provide housing, security, and health care to illegal aliens and those who victimize the innocent.  I also slave every day to be able to provide food stamps to those who refuse to take responsibilty for themselves, or their actions, or their family.

Did I mention that I also work very hard to provide my portion of the golden parachutes to those wealthy CEOs that make horrible decisions and run their companies in the dirt? 

It's tough being a brown collared worker these days, but with so many out there hurting for work, I'm thankful that I'm able to do my part to keep the bleeding heart system functioning like a well oiled machine.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 23, 2008)

Great MOM thanks alot, now she changed her avatar.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 23, 2008)

I am an engineer on the LHC.




not.


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 23, 2008)

Just got out of the Marines, now I'm enrolled in MP weed college and workin to be on the dean's list :hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 23, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> I sit around getting high all day... mess around with the plants... harass people in "my" forum (here)... watch tv (movies mostly), or listen to music.... oh... and I drink a lot too
> 
> rough, eh?


 
:yeahthat: Pro Loafer:watchplant: :farm: 

:48: :tokie: :48: 


:headbang2: :bong1:


----------



## andy52 (Dec 23, 2008)

i no longer work,medically retired.i was a merchant seaman for over 20 yrs.i could no longer pass a coast guard physical,so they early retired me.i then went to work for almost 10 yrs as an iron worker.yeah,i could not sail on a ship,but i could climb steel.makes a lot of sense to me too.i was in the academy at 15 yrs of age due to legal problems.yeah i've been a bad boy and had a hell of a lot of fun doing it,lol.smoked dope with lynard skynard band too.i would not work for sheet now.i'm officially a dope grower,lol


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 23, 2008)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I can't tell, you might find me! Hmmm, by the looks of your av it looks like you might clean the same as me! ...well at least grow that way!



yep.  we're nudists here. only put on clothes when i've gotta be out in society. 

 And yeah Godspeed, i was asked politely to change the avatar.


----------



## jmathews (Dec 23, 2008)

Welder for the D.o.D.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

The av had run its course.  

Hope you boys were able to save it to your computer.  LMAO.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 23, 2008)

i want the av back,now. lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

Not gonna happen.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 23, 2008)

Im supposed to be an electrical contractor, but Ive been out of work for a few months..so now Im a drunk.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 23, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> The av had run its course.
> 
> Hope you boys were able to save it to your computer.  LMAO.



I was trying to digital zoom it but the resolution just wasn't there.


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 23, 2008)

I like what turkey said


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

PM her for a personal copy.  Its Christmas, I'm sure she'd oblige.


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm the "Executive Chef/kitchen manager" at a local bar and grille i work at. I wish i could legally bar tend but i'm not 21 yet so ..

I know where you worked Andy, i see it everyday  did they offer you any pension from leaving work for them at the shipyard?


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 23, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> PM her for a personal copy.  Its Christmas, I'm sure she'd oblige.



depends....:bong: what do i get out of it???   j/k.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 23, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> depends....:bong: what do i get out of it???   j/k.



Maybe we'll perform some of that sacred and early music with you .... if you tell us what you're talking about


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thats between you guys.

:giggle: 

Maybe you should charge some $$$.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 23, 2008)

But Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


Dad said it was fine!!!!


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 23, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Maybe we'll perform some of that sacred and early music with you .... if you tell us what you're talking about



LOL 

... most "early" music (like, medieval) was written for sacred purposes.  Not gonna talk bout religion on here tho... i'm already treading on thin ice 

...and i don't know how to talk bout this kind of music w/o getting into religion... :joint4:


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 23, 2008)

whoa whoa, avatar that every guy in here is interested in...? i wanna see  i never saw it. damn the marijuana bong for zoning me out. 

or damn my girl friend for training me well...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2008)

I have owned my own business(small) for over 18 years. I work outta town 2-3 weeks out the month and I am home with my Wife 1-2 weeks outta tha month. I love my life. OH dont get me wrong,,I live from month to month like everyone else most the time. Some years are better then others. This one(2008) has been tough.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> didn't you mean *Infamous* mom......................:confused2:


 
Probably so.  :giggle:


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 23, 2008)

then don't talk about it, hook me up with a link to it and then i can hear it...sacredly and what not.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 23, 2008)

I grow cannabis flowers for places that sell them to people who desperately need them.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Probably so.  :giggle:




Only Probably............................:confused2:


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 23, 2008)

if you watch much T.V. chances are you've seen me on ******* *******. but you might not watch that i was also in ****** *** ** ********. 

  now i work every now and then with my dad running heavy equipment. but i don't do that much lately.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> if you watch much T.V. chances are you've seen me on ******* *******. but you might not watch that i was also in ****** *** ** ********.
> 
> now i work every now and then with my dad running heavy equipment. but i don't do that much lately.


 
My guess is there was several characters in those TV shows,,so no one will know who you are,,so what was the shows? I like TV :hubba: IM to old to play football.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 23, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> but you might not watch that i was also in ****** *** ** ********.



"Workin out in Dresses!"

Is that the show?

I hate that show. So inefficient. 

How's the money?


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 23, 2008)

Long boring, hard work where they test randomly and I cannot enjoy the fruits of my labor..... well not too much anyway........


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 23, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> ... most "early" music (like, medieval) was written for sacred purposes.  Not gonna talk bout religion on here tho... i'm already treading on thin ice
> 
> ...and i don't know how to talk bout this kind of music w/o getting into religion... :joint4:



What does it mean to "perform" it rather than, say, listen to it?  Chanting?  Instrument(s)?


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 23, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> What does it mean to "perform" it rather than, say, listen to it?  Chanting?  Instrument(s)?



Hubby and i both sing and play some instruments 
people come and listen.  
A lot of what we do involves a church that digs on that kind of music.
...at that point it's no longer music, but sung prayer.  very moving.  The earliest stuff is chant, then the music progressed--harmonies developed, the original jam sessions evolved and were written down....  We can sing through the ages, be present for music as music progressed from these basic, pure forms, to what it is now.  
i love being transported to another time period...
whether through smoking, music, or other merry-making 
it's a hobby, but i've done some recordings, made some $ here and there... it's hard to professionalize or commercialize a passion while letting it remain a passion.  That's one of the reasons i've always loved the name of this site "marijuana passion"---pure and unadulterated passion for something i consider sacred............


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 23, 2008)

I play Guitar, bass, and drums. however i play modern rock etc... Music is awesome


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 23, 2008)

HVAC busy and cold this time of year


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 23, 2008)

*most recently i owned a scrap metal business ,,,,(there we go again ,,in a mans world)
these days im a stay at home mum who likes to grow :watchplant:*


----------



## umbra (Dec 23, 2008)

what is my job...I fix things, I guess. 20 years with lasers, 10 years diagnostic imaging, last 5 linear accelerators.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Dec 23, 2008)

I build cabinet doors and drawers for a custom home builder, for the moment anyways. Times are getting tough in the building industry around here.
I've had lots of jobs over my almost 20 year "career" of work. Everything from Sous Chef at a fancy restaurant to packin' bricks. My favorite was I used to assemble stuff at a local mega-store. I got paid a certain amount per item assembled so the faster I worked, the more money I made.


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 23, 2008)

cog inna wheel


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 23, 2008)

im just bull *******. if i was famous i'd be buyin top dollar weed


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 23, 2008)

Why don't you just grow it instead?

Oh *SNAP!!!*


----------



## Super Skunk (Dec 23, 2008)

I have been a merchant marine up until about 8 years ago, where I too could not pass my physical, so I went back to college and got my degree in petro. engineering. Did that for three years, got hit by an illegal alien with no licence or insurance...Broke my back in 2 places and fractured my neck. So now I grow "herbs" for the pain and to make ends meet... Worked out alot better than I thought!!! At least I can still get around!


----------



## clanchattan (Dec 23, 2008)

commercial/industrial electrician, the wife made me quit powerline work. there's lots of electricians here on the site.......not too suprising because 3/4 of the guys i work with have a love of burnin on the way to work, at breaks, at lunch, whenever the general contractor hands out change orders, when we run outta liquidtite connectors or just cause the feel like it!


----------

